# Salt Dogg TGs06



## turftime01 (Oct 4, 2003)

I just had a TGs06 installed and have a question. I have read all the posts on here about this spreader but I need to know, has anyone found a way to get this spreader off the truck with one person to load a skid of salt, or are you just loading the bags over the side rail of the truck?


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

you'll need two people to get it off. i tried to get mine off myself, not happening. usually we just load it up over the side if we're in a big storm


----------



## turftime01 (Oct 4, 2003)

Thanks for the input. I was actually supposed to get the TGs05 and the dealer wrote down the wrong number when he sent the work order out to the shop. I am a little nervous about the spreader they put on because of all of the bad posts on here. The one they installed is cheaper and it does not require any holes being put in my truck, I like that part but a little skeptical about the spreader functionality.


----------



## sharpcutlc (Dec 28, 2003)

You can get it off with one person. With a ratchet strap around a truss or something on the ceiling of your shop and back down to the spreader and the other end to a fixed object. make it tight and take it right off and set it on the floor. do it to mine all the time works perfect.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

I've had no problems with the TGS06..the salt would flow out the bottom before they changed the spinner plate and adjusting the flow gate is no big deal..some people just can figure it out I guess, IDK? You'll be fine.


----------



## turftime01 (Oct 4, 2003)

Thanks for the info guys. I sure wish it would snow here so we can use it now.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

I know! I've salted a couple of times but man all we get is rain here in the OH-IO. I heard maybe something Sunday? Maybe you'll be able to test that out


----------



## turftime01 (Oct 4, 2003)

Hey Adam I checked out your web site, nice. I have a step daughter that goes to Walsh and we have been up to Canal Fulton for the Alive festival the last three or four years. Not going in '10 though, didn't like the new park. Small world. Looks like our chances of snow are diminishing as time goes on. It will happen eventually I guess. Thanks again for your help. I'll let you know how the salt dogg works out.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

My fiancée and I both went to Walsh actually! My brother actually graduated from Walsh back in 05. It is a small world! Yeah, let me know how your Salt-Dogg works. I love mine. I'm glad you liked my website. I'll tell you what, websites are worth their weight in gold if they're done right! I think we may get an event Sunday night.


----------



## turftime01 (Oct 4, 2003)

Ok I really don't care to much for this spreader. I have used it only twice and switching it out for a TGS05. I don't like having to get out of the truck to open it and then shut it off. It is a new unit and it still spills a lot of salt before you can get back in the truck and get the truck moving and the spreader turned on. Then if you have to stop and back up to get a corner or something you leavea huge trail of salt because it keeps flowing out with the spinner off. I saw another post about any clump the size of a golfball and the holes get clogged and it is almost impossible to clear, this is true also. This spreader is just not for me.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

turftime01;942203 said:


> Ok I really don't care to much for this spreader. I have used it only twice and switching it out for a TGS05. I don't like having to get out of the truck to open it and then shut it off. It is a new unit and it still spills a lot of salt before you can get back in the truck and get the truck moving and the spreader turned on. Then if you have to stop and back up to get a corner or something you leavea huge trail of salt because it keeps flowing out with the spinner off. I saw another post about any clump the size of a golfball and the holes get clogged and it is almost impossible to clear, this is true also. This spreader is just not for me.


Junk is Junk


----------



## turftime01 (Oct 4, 2003)

Scott's I believe I have read some of your posts about this spreader and know that you didn't like it. I just don't see how it's ok to get in and out of the truck constantly to open and shut this thing. Especially with the amount of salt you lose.


----------



## mwmdesigns (Dec 6, 2007)

for those losing salt...make sure you have the updated spinner installed. I have had no problems whatsoever, even hopping form acct to acct


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

yeah i have no problems dumping salt out ever...you need the new spinner or drill a hole in your spinner plate and move it closer to the flo-gate.


----------



## turftime01 (Oct 4, 2003)

Ok does anyone know the proper measurement from the bottom of the hopper to the impellar. This thing was just installed a few weeks ago, it seems to me that all the spreaders being installed now would have been updated already.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

turftime01;944341 said:


> Ok does anyone know the proper measurement from the bottom of the hopper to the impellar. This thing was just installed a few weeks ago, it seems to me that all the spreaders being installed now would have been updated already.


You would think they would but in my opinion buyers just dont care they built a cheap azz spreader and letting the contractors do all the foot work. If I wouldnt of read it on this site I would never of known about the updated spinner and even when I called my dealer THEY didnt even know they had a recall. Now they need a updated controler and hood latch. Both are also junk on these units.


----------



## smoorman (Jan 3, 2008)

OK guys - there was and is no recall. We had thousands of these spreaders in the field last season and just like any gravity fed spreader, they are VERY sensitive to the material used (as well as humidity, temperature, etc.) You should know as well as anyone the amount of crap salt that was being used last year due to the shortages.

We improve our products every year (especially in the first couple years of production). Raising the spinner was one of those improvements.

If we have a dealer or a customer with a problem, we take care of it to best of our ability.

The TGS06 has a manual feed gate. The TGS05 has an auger. That's pretty clear before you buy them - and different contractors have different needs. At this point, the two products are split about 50/50 in sales.

Scott


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

smoorman;952673 said:


> OK guys - there was and is no recall. We had thousands of these spreaders in the field last season and just like any gravity fed spreader, they are VERY sensitive to the material used (as well as humidity, temperature, etc.) You should know as well as anyone the amount of crap salt that was being used last year due to the shortages.
> 
> We improve our products every year (especially in the first couple years of production). Raising the spinner was one of those improvements.
> 
> ...


I have had problems contacting buyers and my dealer and have spent alot of my time trying to keep this thing working, Whats the deal with the controler and door latch or is this the 1st time you have heard of a problem with these items?


----------



## turftime01 (Oct 4, 2003)

Just to make my story clear. I had originally ordered the tgs05. When I took my truck into the shop they transposed one number between the sales guy and the shop. When I picked my truck up they had installed the tgs06. I did not want that spreader based on all of the info posted on here, but told them I would give it a try. I did not like the tgs06 spreader. It spilled too much salt and left piles of salt on my properties everywhere I stopped the truck, if only for 30 seconds, and getting in and out of the truck to open and close the gate on the spreader was a pain in the butt. Also the lid did not close tight and allowed snow to blow inside the spreader, therefore making the salt wet and clumpy. I have since had the dealer switch out the spreaders to the tgs05. This is a MUCH better spreader and I am very happy with the function of it. The control box is even better with the tgs05. Thanks Buyers and my dealer for making things right.


----------



## pgw0321321 (Nov 25, 2008)

I can put mine on by myself, I just line up the hitch with the mount, lean it back on my knee, set the bottom of the bar in my receiver, and push it up slowly, taking care not to drop it out of the receiver, and on my feet.
I ran about 60 bags threw my TGS06 in the last few days, worked good for me.
I had to run the vibrator the whole time I was spreading. I would open the flow gate until the salt just filled the spinner and quit spilling out, get back in the truck, hit the vibrator, and go. I run it empty every time I load it, since most of my lots only take about 4-5 bags.
I did have to tighten up the flow gate, it would work itself closed while I was running the vibrator.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

> Thanks Buyers and my dealer for making things right.
> __________________


Im still waiting to beable to make this same post. Still kinda funny when you have a saltdog dealer that posts in this thread and has heard my problems and still never made any contact with me in anyway.


----------



## smoorman (Jan 3, 2008)

Scott's;952733 said:


> I have had problems contacting buyers and my dealer and have spent alot of my time trying to keep this thing working, Whats the deal with the controler and door latch or is this the 1st time you have heard of a problem with these items?


There are a lot of different ways to make a lid (we've got several). I understand your point, but this hasn't been a real complaint. A hinged lid was a design decision (as opposed to the removable lid on the 05).

If your controller is having an issue, then it should be warranty. No real changes on the controller or the lid for 2009-2010. If you have something specific you need from me, a PM would be the fastest way to handle it.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

smoorman;954141 said:


> There are a lot of different ways to make a lid (we've got several). I understand your point, but this hasn't been a real complaint. A hinged lid was a design decision (as opposed to the removable lid on the 05).
> 
> If your controller is having an issue, then it should be warranty. No real changes on the controller or the lid for 2009-2010. If you have something specific you need from me, a PM would be the fastest way to handle it.


pmed you this morning even left you my cell # I havent heard anything yet.


----------



## 86f350 (Dec 27, 2009)

where can i get the updated spinner?


----------



## smoorman (Jan 3, 2008)

Scott's;957650 said:


> pmed you this morning even left you my cell # I havent heard anything yet.


My salesman called you this morning and didn't get through. Sorry if we didn't respond fast enough...


----------



## kmzlawncare (Feb 15, 2009)

You can load and unload this with one person we have made a set of saw horses with osb on top that is the same hight as the spreader on the truck so you can slide it on and off by your self.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

smoorman;960723 said:


> My salesman called you this morning and didn't get through. Sorry if we didn't respond fast enough...


I missed the call, but I have played phone tag for the past year and have gotten no place. If your not going to replace this unit then we can both save our time. Sorry to be short but it is what it is.


----------



## STREETGLIDE (Aug 20, 2009)

I JUST GOT ONE AND IT WORKS GREAT, THE SALT JUST LAYS ON THE SPINNER UNTIL I TURN IT ON AND THE WAY I GO. THE SPINNER IS CLOSE TO THE FLOW GATE. BUT I DO HAVE A SIMPLE QUESTION.I just got a new salt dogg salt spreader with the vibrator the TGSO6 and my question is on the control box mine goes from 10 to 99 on the digital dial is this right or should it start at 0-99.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I just bought a used (almost new) TGS06 and was wondering if it had the new updated spinner. How close should the new one be? How can I tell which one is on it? I would like to see some pics of your spreaders to campare to mine.


----------

